# Losing my fur



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I suggest*

that you make the Vet aware of this. He or she may have some constructive suggestions.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is Cashew itching or scratching at all? When was her thyroid last checked? I would talk to your vet and see if she has any type of infections. Good luck and please post a picture of her. We would love to see her. Oh yeah Welcome.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would check with the vet for sure, welcome








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sometimes the levels say that it is alright but the thyroid hormone still is too low. The reason that i know this is because this just happened to me. Maybe you could have her test done again.

The other thing is that possibly she is blowing her coat and her new coat hasn't come in yet.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

welcome, hope everything goes well with your girl, don't burn up your vacuum!


----------



## cashew (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. This is my first time using a forum!
The vet had no answers other than mentioning that she might be blowing her coat.
I had never heard that expression before. Is this a normal or common thing?

Thanks again


----------

